# LA vs VA - how did you choose?



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

As I'm starting my reading of all the different adoption information sources, I'm getting more and more curious about how people made the initial decision on the agency they registered with.  It seems that VAs are anecdotally seen as friendlier and quicker off the mark, with LAs being somehow seen as less efficient but ultimately more effective ...

How did you make the choice, did you change your mind at any point in the process, was it the right decision?

Apols if this has been done to death on here - I had a skim read and couldn't see it but I really should be doing some work so I may well have missed something


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

hiya just thought i'd point you in the right direction as this is a frequently asked question.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227073.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=200274.msg3159081#msg3159081

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172626.msg2741529#msg2741529

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170946.msg2702381#msg2702381

There are lots more threads on this too so you may like to search for more 

Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Wynnster - I thought it would have been asked a fair few times before, I definitely need to improve my searching techniques (or perhaps concentrate on doing one thing at a time!).


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi there white rose,

Welcome 

Here is 1 of the many threads on here about LA/VA queries and is probably in the list wynnster has given you http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227073.0

I found out from my info meeting that basically the LA'S are the ones that the children are under and although the VA'S may be quicker in getting you approved, the matching usually takes longer cause they have to go through the LA'S as the children are not under them.

I didn't even know about VA'S until i joined on here after making my initial enquiry to my LA whom i have had no problems with so far, but i am early days so we'll see 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks Kittykat - that's very helpful!  

Right, time to stop reading for tonight ...there's just so much to learn!


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi we had initial meetings with two LA's and one VA.  The VA stood out to us as more professional, friendlier, more person focussed, more positive, more welcoming, etc.  We did um and ah for a bit but decided to go with the VA.  You will hear people saying things like "you'll have to wait longer for a match with a VA" and "VA's only get the harder to place children" - these statements are NOT true.  We were approved in 8 months and 9 months later our two children moved in.  They were not hard to place (other than there being two of them), the LA used our VA as they are a small LA and always place out of county.  

Personally, we went on gut instinct and didn't want to have to wait around for an LA to invite us on a prep course, with the VA we started homestudy straightaway and went on the prep course when it ran.

Good luck, it is a tough decision but I'm sure you'll make the right one.


----------



## Princess Monica (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

After our LA keping us on hold for over a year, in February this year we approached a VA and found them fantastic and are due to start our Home Study and Prepare to adopt courses in April!

Our LA are clearly over worked and under staffed, they hardly ever returned our calls, told us several times that we were on the next lot of courses and then a month before we were due to start the courses told us that we were not on the courses after all and due to a change in manger they wouldn't put us on the course until they had looked at our house. (Our initial visit was at their office at their request and at no point did they mention they needed to see our house before we went on the courses.)  

We felt much more positive about the VA from the very first phone call to them, they had time for us, were helpful, were honest and each time I have had to ring them I have spoken to different people but they have all known what stage our application is at as soon as I have said who I was!  They have placed lots of younger children, particularly siblings which is what we are interetsted in.

Good Luck with what you decide

Love Princess Monica x


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank you both for your experiences - I'm glad to read positive info about VA's as our initial email contact with our very large LA has resulted in them telling us to go away and come back in seven months when our daughter will be 4. It seems a but of a shame that we can't even get a foot on the bottom rung of the ladder, but I guess I'm glad they've been open with us ... I need to read up on whether any of the other nearby LAs would accept us, but it looks as if a VA could be the way forward.


----------

